

How Facebook Is Killing Itself - prasant
http://lighthouseinsights.in/how-facebook-is-killing-itself.html
I have to admit that I am currently losing interest in Facebook and one of the primary reason is the latest feature up-gradations.
======
zinssmeister
Title is a bit extreme for an article that is esentially pointing out some
negative elements in part of the latest facebook features. I don't agree with
the author and have not been using facebook less, because they added a ticker.
I would even go as far as saying that because of these features facebook is
NOT killing itself and rather is exploring ways to monetize and be a mature
business. Can't say the same for twitter at the moment.

